# titanium hammer question



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

3" and tree island for hand and coil nails


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TempestV said:


> Both of my titanium hammers have steel faces, so I don't have to worry about stuff like that.


So dose mine:whistling you keep hitting hardened steel it'll go slick:blink: I use the waffles for grip the nail head:blink:


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I always prefer a smooth face over a waffle face. I've never seen the need for the waffle face, and the smooth face is handy when I'm working with exposed beams and framing.
Also, I don't have to be worried about hurting my hammer.

(within reason at least, I do occasionally change hammers to a cheap steel hammer if I'm doing something that might damage the claws, like digging, or chipping mortar or such)


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> So dose mine:whistling you keep hitting hardened steel it'll go slick:blink: I use the waffles for grip the nail head:blink:


I hear ya- like dude above said, sometimes you don't want to leave waffle tracks so as soon as I get around a belt sander they come off. 
If I was hand framing everyday id probably leave em, but I realy don't think they help that much, especially if you hand drive alot. Muscle memory is the biggest thing.


----------



## Friend (Oct 30, 2010)

ya, I got the smooth face one so it can be a trim\framing hammer. It has a big flat face unlike several other hammers I have that for some reason put a bevel on the face. Can't miss with this one.


----------



## Friend (Oct 30, 2010)

made a comparison movie comparing the 14oz titanium to the 22 0z steel http://youtu.be/YfDN4X9g6bQ


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Friend said:


> made a comparison movie comparing the 14oz titanium to the 22 0z steel http://youtu.be/YfDN4X9g6bQ


whoa whoa whoa..


save the videos for the nail pounding contest. :thumbsup:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

CanningCustom said:


> 3" and tree island for hand and coil nails



duradrive is cheaper :thumbup:

we can't get sinkers here can we.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

yes nick they are cheaper but if yabdont live in the area its not. Sinker i believe is just another term for a common and yes we can get those up here


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> we can't get sinkers here can we.


I've never seen em locally, I'm pretty sure they are coated with a textured top.

Around here all you see are fat-ass common, spiral, fluted and box, either galvanized or bright.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

yeah spiral all around up here, i have a box of 2" commins in my trailer but they are only used to tackin stuff


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

common and sinkers are two different animals. Length and diameter.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

ill use roofing nails.. :whistling :thumbup:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

CanningCustom said:


> yes nick they are cheaper but if yabdont live in the area its not. Sinker i believe is just another term for a common and yes we can get those up here


sinkers have a thinnner shank and are coated with something to drive easier :thumbup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yup, but we don't use those girlie nails here. :laughing:


----------



## Friend (Oct 30, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Yup, but we don't use those girlie nails here. :laughing:


The sad truth is on the job I usually just break a nail off a rack of gun nails if I need to hand drive something. In the video the nails are just 12d common. I never even saw a box of hand drive nails until I worked for a guy in Oklahoma.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Most sites here have a box of commons or spirals...but I think it may just be a gift from the framers to the plumbers and electricians who need to nail in some blocking for their fixtures. :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Yup, but we don't use those girlie nails here. :laughing:


All the nails we use are Hot Dipped Commons or Hot Dipped gun nails:thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> All the nails we use are Hot Dipped Commons or Hot Dipped gun nails:thumbsup:


Funny, when I read your posts I hear you as Ted Nugent.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Funny, when I read your posts I hear you as Ted Nugent.


:laughing::laughing:


----------

